

Our Reaction To Your Reactions To the Twitter Confidential Documents Post - BvS
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/15/our-reaction-to-your-reactions-on-the-twitter-confidential-documents-post/

======
netsp
The Scorpion & the Frog
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scorpion_and_the_Frog>

------
cakeface
I'm definitely not a big fan of Techcrunch but I kind of agree with them on
this issue. They have these documents, there is information in them that would
be interesting to the general public, they should publish them. It seems like
they are showing some modicum of restraint by not posting the embarrassing
personal information. Beyond that what would you really expect?

------
veteran
I guess that hacker is really mean spirited..knows how to torment not only
twitter but also everybody else in tech community by getting the monkey
(techcrunch) drunk ..with this monkey getting high now there is going to be
shit (these kinds of stupid stories and discussion) everywhere tech people
read news

------
rickharrison
These are times when I wish i could "bury" articles on hacker news

------
ntoshev
Is there any reference if the hacker stole the password to an account in
Google Apps for Your Domain?

I use it and there are pretty much no password recovery options:

Please contact your domain administrator to help you access your username or
reset your password.

~~~
shrikant
He 'guessed' the password for Google Apps.. The wheedling out of passwords was
done for Yahoo! email accounts, which offers an abundance of ways to get at
forgotten/lost/'wanna-get-me-one-of-those' passwords.

------
sho
Is a whole new news item really necessary? He could have showed "his reaction
to our reaction" in comments, or whatever.

All this talking around the issue is annoying. Show the damn documents. This
is nothing but corporate voyeurism, so give us a flash. Either that or link to
the .zip/torrent!

~~~
axod
The whole point is to try and whip up some PR for techcrunch. They're
obviously going to string it out as long as they can. They'll probably release
1 doc a week for the next year.

------
chanux
Attempt to cover their ass?

BTW, How does Techcrunch look like these days?

~~~
Elepsis
With all due respect... RTFA or don't comment.

~~~
chanux
Please update HN guidelines page with that new point.

~~~
mattyb
You shouldn't need guidelines to tell you to read the content of a submission
before talking about it.

~~~
chanux
Thanx. I'd rather not comment than having to read crap.

